# Red, White, and BBQ, BBQ competition and Music festival in Northern New Jersey



## rob sicc (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi All,

I will be selling my Beef Jerky for the first time at such a large event.  I went last year and it was a lot of fun.  Great food, Music and beer.  What a great combination!

Here is the link to for the event.    http://www.rwqbbq.com/

It takes place September 25Th, 26Th, and 27Th, (Friday - Sunday) in Cresskill, NJ

I will be at the tent for 'JERKY ROB"  My new endeavor.  

If you come, please stop by and introduce yourself and let me know you are on this site.  It would be great to meet folks from this site in person.

To keep this thread topical for this site, I do sell 1 flavor of jerky that is smoked and it is pretty popular.

I hope to meet some SMF folks there.

Also, if I can ask a favor.  If you are on Facebook, please go to the JERKY ROB facebook page and hit like for me.

thanks for reading my thread.  hope to see you there.  

Wish me luck!

Rob


----------

